# Keeping a 10 week old amused



## missy55

Hey, what do you do to keep a ten week old entertained?

Lexi isn't really into toys yet, she ignores them if we play together so mainly I just sit with her and pull funny faces and talk to her. The thing is, she doesn't sleep much in the day now (which is great as she is sleeping through at night) but it means that there is a lot of time when she is awake and feeding doesn't take up that much time.

She likes sitting in her chair and just watching the world go by but is this enough? Should I be doing more? If so, give me a clue what I can do!!


----------



## ChloeRobinson

I'm not exactly sure how to get a 10 week year old excited but I normally put on some music and carry my son around in a sling as I do my house work (Mild change of surroundings). Pulling faces and funny noises always helps. I hope this helped, I would also like to know some more if anyone knows how to :).


----------



## channy3232

If she's content, then I would say her chair is good. It's amazing the tiniest things that keep babies content. We have a video monitor and at night my LO stares at this little tiny green light on the camera we have mounted above his crib. Or he stares at the shadow cast on the wall of the slats of his crib. 
He'll be 10 weeks tomorrow and at about 6 weeks he became really interested in these monkeys that hang from an archway above his travel yard. He LOVES them. He smiles and talks to them and would for hours if he didn't fall asleep!
Try something with faces. A toy with faces maybe. It's the first shape babies recognize.


----------



## soup

my little man loves watching me hang the washing out on the line and then watch it blowing in the wind! strange child!! he also likes sitting on my lap in front of the big mirror watching us both while i chat away to him (and make him play air guitar!!)


----------



## Shifter

If you have a play mat or a toy arch over the chair then the toys on that will soon get her attention. Young babies don't really need many toys, but the ones that hang over their heads are great for the development of their hand-eye coordination and grabbing skills.

Any interaction with you is the best thing though, just talking to her, smiling and letting her touch your face are wonderful things to do with a young baby. But don't feel you have to devote all your attention to her the whole time she is awake! Independent play is important too.


----------



## channy3232

I think that's why my LO is able to fall asleep on his own now...independent play. He loves those darn monkeys in his travel crib and he talks and talks to them until he tires himself out and dozes off. It's great!


----------



## Kiree

Singing and talking to them. You can try getting different fabrics and stroking their skin with them, like towels, sheets, cotton wool balls. Do things like this little piggy and stuff. I agree with what a few others have said, play arch is good. But the thing my son loves best is just lying on his mat having a good kick. Easy pleased eh?!


----------



## Kiree

Ooh and also looking out the window and talking about what you see


----------



## ccombes77

From a young age, my lo would watch the images on the tv screen. To this day he loves the Toyota Prious commercial where the people are dressed as trees and such. He'll stop doing everything when it comes on. 
I think it's the colors. We have a channel here called babytv and he absulutely loves it. Sometimes he doesn't even want to play with me LOL


----------



## Lulu

We've got a bouncy chair which Euan loves as he can sort of sit up and see what is going on, it also has an arch which attaches to it and a few days ago his auntie bought him a 'shuddering sheep' - you pull it and it shudders back. He LOVES this, we have discovered that he will grab one of the legs and pull it - and he was only 10 weeks yesterday!!! Keeps him amused for a good 20 mins on his own no problem :)


----------



## missy55

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies, will deffo get a play arch for when she is in the chair and then I can put her on the floor as well. Now to choose which one to buy, lol!! Why are there so many choices in everything, it makes it so hard to make a decision!!
Lulu, Euan is 6 hours 22 mins older than Lexi!! They were born on the same day! Would you know where the shuddering sheep is from?xx


----------



## Shifter

I got Jack a vibrating zebra from the ELC, he loves it but isn't strong enough to pull it himself yet. If he gets a tight hold of the handle I can pull the stuffed zebra out and drop it onto his tummy where it vibrates for a few seconds :cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets 10 weeks, and she loves looking at toys, she has one of those you clip over the pram, and she grabs and pulls the dangling toys haha she also loves just lying in her cot/bouncer and looking around at anything hah x


----------



## Lulu

missy55 said:


> Lulu, Euan is 6 hours 22 mins older than Lexi!! They were born on the same day! Would you know where the shuddering sheep is from?xx

Aww how cool is that! May 26th was obviously a very good day for babies :thumbup:

I'm sure the sheep is from Boots and it's called 'shuddering sheep'!


----------



## missy55

It sure was, I like 26th as our wedding was also 26th!!

I got the sheep, she loves it so thank you!!xx


----------

